# Aviation Memorabilia Continuing garage sale



## oldcrowcv63 (Jun 8, 2012)

Folks, I did a quick trip to NJ last week and turned up an on-going garage sale in the vicinity of the internationally famous Sussex airport, home of an aerobatics school and many airshows until recently it was supposedly placed in a limbo state due to financial problems or so I am told. A local (to Sussex NJ) aviation enthusiast accumulated a garage full of aviation memoriabilia including old engine cylinder heads, instruments, nav units, magazines and books. Many, many models of an early vintage (early 1940s). When I arrived he was in the process of completing a 1943 model (wood and paper) replica of a TBF, he made from an original purchased some time ago. I wish I had a taken a photo for the forum's model enthusiasts. It was a bit of history to see such a primitive form of model construction. Some instruments from a spitfire evidently too (see photo).

In fact, so was his whole garage. I encourage anyone who happens to be nearby to check it out. Coordinates below. Hope this doesn't violate any forum rules to post this info. Just thought it might be of interest to some folks here. 

Steve Maciag
90 Sherman Road
Wantage, NJ 07461
(973)-702-7867


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, that looks very cool!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2012)

I have the Stuka model too. Some of those old radios are neat.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2012)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2012)

WOW..!


----------

